# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Quiz

## TRUCKER

QUIZ@ 8.30pm 01/07/07.

----------


## htwood

thanks for hosting it Trucker...see you then.

----------


## Tugmistress

i'll try to remember not to forget, not been in for a while! it'll be good to catch up with everyone, someone ring me and remind me! lol

----------


## highlander

Well done Trucker thats another fantastic quiz you have hosted, also well done to tuggs im looking forward to next weeks quiz.

----------

